# Birnbeck Pier. Weston-super-Mare



## Sixwheels (Dec 8, 2020)

I note that Birnbeck Pier has been discussed here before but some years ago. Been some major developments in recent times. Without me explaining it in depth here I provide a link to the website where if you were to follow, the story is up to date. In brief, The local authority, North Somerset Council supported by Historic England have put forward a CPO. Now the RNLI have come to show there support and intent on returning to the Island.
Once read the page, please look further into the website for the page of the streaming webcam and link and please put a LIKE to our Facebook page to be kept upto date with the situation when announcements are made.
The Birnbeck Regeneration Trust
Pete.
(Archive to the Birnbeck Regeneration Trust)


----------

